# Iranian Scientist Claims to Have Invented 'Time Machine'



## refugee (Mar 26, 2010)

Where can I get this? It must be awesome.


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

Suppose it was real, would you want to look 6-7 years into the future?

Pros: Provided it is a good future, you can relax and enjoy the present more
Cons: Boring to know what is going to happen


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

Iranian Scientist Claims to Have Invented 'Time Machine'
Yes, he's taken his country back 14 centruries with it.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

If you read the thread, its not something that travels through time, its something that predicts the future... and it says it can be used to predict the stock market (but not with complete accuracy). And it works by algorithms. We have those too.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)




----------

